# Look 2006



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

Found this Link.

http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=35


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Mulowe said:


> Found this Link.
> 
> http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=35


Other than paint, it doesn't look like much has changed.. That's a good thing. LOOK has a habit of changing model numbers too often. While it might be nice for selling new bikes, it hurts resale value of the older models


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Why do they insist on painting their carbon. It takes time to get the top layer of carbon to look right, so why paint over it when you do?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*paint only frames..*

LOOK offers some models with a clear coat finish, or minimal paint, often at the tube junctions. I'd be willing to bet that the top layer of carbon at the tube junctions, if painted, does not have an acceptable look in that area.

Most likely, any clear coat only frames are a select group from a production run.

I prefer at least a partial paint job, otherwise carbon and Ti have the same drawback, they are BORING to look at.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

Another site with the new 2006 Look frames. Prices included.

http://www.veltec.nl/Catalogus.aspx?tabindex=0&tabid=53&mid=348&CategoryID=271&CategoryName=Frames%20seizoen%20'06


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

My wife loves the pink color on the 555. I wonder if they'll be sponsoring a women's team next year?


----------



## AMP (Jan 3, 2002)

Bummer... I just got a black / white 555 and I really prefer the look of the black / grey 

On the other hand I did get the HSC5SL fork so all is not lost


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*so in 2006 some frames have been dropped by Look?*

does it mean 461 and 481sl are dead for 2006? or just that no details are available on them yet?

given the price for 386i and 555 are very close ($200?) what are the advantages and disadvantages of one over another? Any 386i and 555 riders out there?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

386 is a monocoque design; the 555 has lugs (alu bb, carbon other areas). The 386 is more of a tt bike; the 555 has the same geometry as the 461, the 386 is different. My own personal self? I'd get the 555, but then, it's on my "lust list".


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> does it mean 461 and 481sl are dead for 2006? or just that no details are available on them yet?
> 
> given the price for 386i and 555 are very close ($200?) what are the advantages and disadvantages of one over another? Any 386i and 555 riders out there?


yes the 461 is dead, the 555 replaces it with a new edition hsc 4 fork (it has carbon tips and intergrated carbon race setting) at a lower price than the 461 was

the 481 will be produced but only for certain countries, we (canada) do well with it as does germany so they will be making some for us, i don't know about the states though


the 386 and 555 are very different bikes, look at the geometry between them the 386 is much longer up top along with other differences


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Other than paint, it doesn't look like much has changed.. That's a good thing. LOOK has a habit of changing model numbers too often. While it might be nice for selling new bikes, it hurts resale value of the older models



I just had my conference with Look France, I saw the entire line up and what you are seeing on those sites is just the tip of the iceberg, a lot has changed for 2006
don't worry when i get the OK you'll be seeing some very very very nice new pics


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*555 here.....*



acid_rider said:


> does it mean 461 and 481sl are dead for 2006? or just that no details are available on them yet?
> 
> given the price for 386i and 555 are very close ($200?) what are the advantages and disadvantages of one over another? Any 386i and 555 riders out there?


- The more I ride it, the more I'm convinced it is the perfect "Do it all" bike. Crits, Cruise, Short fast rides, Centuries, Double Centuries.... Bring it! 
It will leave one of these  on your mug for a good, long while.


----------



## Procycling (Aug 28, 2005)

Also check the new pedals http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=60

and the ECS carbon http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=65


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

Procycling said:


> Also check the new pedals http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=60
> 
> and the ECS carbon http://www.procycling.be/?page=artikel&id=65



the sprint and classic are a polycarbon pedal that is superlight weight and will last forever, the differences are in the bearings and a .4mm stack height difference, the cheaper classic will run a traditional bearing system and that brings the stack height up, along with some different brass fittings

but beleive me, you all haven't seen the biggest addition for 2006, hopefully i'll get the ok now that september is around the corner, i've taken it out for a few rides and all i have to say is it likes to go fast, really fast


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm looking forward to those pics. 
so far I like what LOOK is doing with their lines.


----------



## edk (Aug 16, 2005)

In Europe Look Cycle made a DVD with all the new 2006 stuff and some extras like: interviews with pro-cyclist using Look, and a short film how a 585 is build!


----------



## pogoman (Sep 1, 2005)

Europe always gets the good stuff.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

edk said:


> In Europe Look Cycle made a DVD with all the new 2006 stuff and some extras like: interviews with pro-cyclist using Look, and a short film how a 585 is build!


apparently all the North American dealers should have one within a month


----------

